# Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

Über den Lumb hab ich schon vieles gehört, von super bis grausam.... 
Ich hab heute mal ein Filet gebraten - mir hats sehr gut geschmeckt ! 

Nun bin ich mal auf eure Meinung gespannt - vielleicht schreibt ihr auch kurz dazu wie ihr euren Lumb zubereitet habt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Einer meiner Lieblingsfische zum Essen!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ich musste leider meine Tante aus Wuppertal grüßen (habe tatsächlich dort Verwandtschaft)! Habe ihn zwar schon gefangen, aber leider nicht gegessen. Sie waren zuuuuuu klein und waren voller Würmer!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Franz 16 
ich hab schon viel an Fisch gegessen doch diese Art blieb mir bis heute leider verwehrt...

evtl.gibts du die Spalte noch dazu in deiner Umfrage!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## guifri (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

weder gefangen noch gegessen..

ich grüße...


----------



## Angler-NRW (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ich finde Lumb echt lecker aber würde auch meine Tante aus Wuppertal grüßen, wenn ich da eine wohnen hätte. |supergri


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Hi Franz !

habe für "ganz gut " gestimmt. Das Fleisch (wenn ohne Würme, oft sind nur die Bauchlappen betroffen, daher lieber großzügig filetieren) ist von der Optik her super. Den Lumb darf man aber nicht kaputt braten. Also lieber kürzer als zu lang in der Pfanne lassen, da sein Fleisch sonst doch recht trocken wird. In einem Auflauf - z.B. mit Blattspinat - ist der Lumb, wie so manch anderer Fisch, super legger !     

gruß norge-klaus


----------



## fjordbutt (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

LL



Lumb - Lecker


----------



## eiswerner (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lumb ist ein dehr leckerer Fisch nur die Filetiermesser schreien fast nach jedem Lumb nach dem Wetzstahl, unser rekord in Skudeneshaven letztes Jahr an einem Tag 32 Lumb alle mit Makrelenfetzen gefangen. Ich bin gespannt ob die im April auf Ulvoya auch so gut beisen??????

Eiswerner


----------



## Hardi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Der Lumb ist einer meiner Lieblingsfische in der Küche. Ob gebraten oder als Salat (anstatt Garnelen oder Hummer) einfach Spitze.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## harley (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

hallo

unser thomasl hat in avik ein gulasch gekocht ...... war ganz lecker - übrigens das rezept findet mann in der entsprechenden rubrik. nennt sich dort dorschgulasch 

sehr empfehlenswert :m 

harley


----------



## Nauke (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ich bin kein Freund von gebratenen Lumb.

Aber für nen Lecker Fischauflauf ist er immer gut. #6  #h


----------



## Yupii (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

ich war zwar noch nicht in Norwegen, habe aber Lumb regelmäßig in Dänemark geniessen können. War echt lecker.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Hoad (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

also ich fand lump ganz ok, wenn auch etwas trocken. hab ihn ganz normal paniert und angebraten. dazu gab den guten kartoffelsalat von oma.


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

einer meiner Lieblingsfische. Durch sein festes Fleisch sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sehr lecker. Es ist auch mühsam an sein Filet heranzukommen - ständig stumpfes Messer - und der Wurmbefall darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Aber der Wurmbefall nimmt ja mit zunehmender Angeltiefe ab. Er wird in diesem Sommer wieder einer meiner Zielfische sein. Legger legger .......

HeinDorsch


----------



## burti (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

So schnell kommt man zu einer Tante, ich hoffe Erbtante. :g 
Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Lumb.


----------



## uer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

also ich kann nur sagen #6 u. was sind schon ein paar würmer:q , 

außerdem gibs die nich in ganz norge ( der lyngen #6 is ne wurmfreiezone )

:s


----------



## holk (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

HALLO,

von den Fischen welche ich bisher gefangen habe ist der Lumb nach dem Geschmack meiner Familie die eindeutige Nummer 1 ....wenn ich eine Hitliste aufstellen müsste wäre auf 2 Steinbeißer dicht gefolgt vom Leng auf 3....auf 4 Heilbutt und dann 5.Schellfisch und Wittling und 6. Dorsch ....

Gruß Holger

P.S. Den besten Fisch den ich bisher gegessen habe ist der Seeteufel ....den hab ich aber leider noch nie gefangen :c 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ich habe letzdes Jahr das vergnügen gehabt in Norwegen 2 Lumps zu fangen,aber auch 3 lengs,zwar keine großen aber immerhin,und mir hat der Lump überhaupt nicht geschmeckt,dagegen war der Leng sehr lecker #6


----------



## ollidi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ich finde Lumb auch lecker. Gebraten und mit einer Hummersauce dazu. Lecker. :m


----------



## HeinzJuergen (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lumb ist Spitze. #6 
Allerdings ist es mein Job in der Crew, die Burschen zu filetieren :q 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Da wir mit 8 mann in Norge waren,hatte einer die aufgabe zu Kochen,wenn ich das alles so lese hier,geh ich mal davon aus das er den Lump falsch zubereitet hat,so ist das,wenn man nicht alles selber macht |kopfkrat mit Hummersoße,ich glaub ich bekomm Hunger #6


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

aprospros Soße... 

Etwas trocken finde ich ihn auch.... eine delikate Soße würde da noch gut dazupassen... 

Vorschläge ?


----------



## ollidi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

@Franzl

Sieh mal ein paar Postings höher. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

hab ich schon gelesen... aber was zum Teufel ist Hummersauce ?


----------



## ollidi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Die gibt das fertig von Maggi oder so. Müsste ich jetzt meine Frau fragen. :q
Mußt Dich mal im Einkaufsladen umschauen. Die findest Du unter Garantie.

Was ein Hummer ist, weißt Du ja wohl. :q :q :q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Franzl das ist Hummersauce :m 
Gruß
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Hallo, 

In meiner Norgezeit gabs regelmäßig Lump.Das Ganze auf unterschiedliche Art zubereitet.Fangfrisch schmeckt er mir relativ gut.Aus der Truhe dann eher durschnittlich.(Mit ein Grund dafür , das ich vom Massefangen schnell weg war).
Allgemein gesagt , nimmt der Lumb in meiner Liste einen Platz knapp im oberen Drittel ein.Wobei , ist schon ne Weile her das ich in Norge war.Vieleicht hat sich ja der Geschmack verändert..........Für mich..............


----------



## scholle01 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Sehr lecker, bei unseren regelmässigen Fischessen im Bekanntenkreis der beliebteste Fisch.  

@franz
von knorr oder maggi oder so |supergri gibt es fertige Tütensaucen, ich meine 1mal Dill und 1mal Kräuter |kopfkrat für Seelachs. Nimm die mal und verfeinere wahlweise mit Honig oder Senf. Je nach deinem Geschmack, da kannst du dich überall im Kochstudio mit sehen lassen. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Ein Lumbfilet ist ein Traum. Für mich ist der Lumb nach dem Heilbutt der leckerste Fisch den man in Norwegen fangen kann.


----------



## Zöbigker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

@ Franzl

auch ich bin begeistert vom Lumb. Hier nun eine Möglichkeit der Zubereitung.

Zutaten: Fischfilet(außer Lumb geht auch Leng,Dorsch,Köhler)
             1 Glas Sahnemeerrettich(natürlich aus dem Spreewald)
             1 Glas Pfeffersauce(gibt es im gut sortierten Saucenregal)
             Zwiebeln
             Gewürzgurken(auch aus dem Spreewald)
             Butter
             Pfeffer/Salz

Zubereitung: Die Filets würzen (Salz/Pfeffer)und in eine Auflaufform legen.Ich nehme immer einen Glasdeckel von einem Bräter. Die Form vorher mit etwas Butter leicht einfetten. Anschließend die Filets mit Zwiebel- und Gurkenscheiben belegen.
Nun die Pfeffersauce und den Sahnemeerrettich miteinander vermengen. Statt Pfeffersauce geht auch Tomatenketchup. Das Ganze gibt man über die Filets. Obenauf noch ein paar Butterflocken und dann ab in den Ofen.
Bei ca.180°C dann so ca. 30 min garen. Die Garzeit richtet sich ein wenig nach der Filetstärke. Dazu ein Wernesgrüner(bei Dir darfs auch ein Erdinger/Paulaner/Weihenstephan sein!)-echt Spitze.
Da legst di nieder!!!


----------



## archie (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Moin,

Lumb is einfach oberlecker, wie schon erwähnt wurde, eher kurz als zu lang gebraten und dann mit 'ner Dillsoße. So wird's nich zu trocken. Dann fehlen nur noch ein Glas Weißwein oder halt ein kühles Bier. |supergri |supergri

Die Haut vom Lumben gilt ja in Norwegen als Delikatesse, gebraten nehm ich an. Allerdings ist das auch ein super Kaugummi Ersatz!!! :q


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Nachdem was ich hier alles so lese,haben wir warscheinlich Leng gegessen :c dann hab ich den Lump aber noch in der Truhe |kopfkrat


----------



## bo-fish (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Der Lumb gehört zu den wenigen Fischen, auf die ich eher aus kulinarischem als aus anglerischem Interesse angle. Gaaaanz oben auf der Liste, kurz hinter Seeteufel und Steinbeißer, aber Längen vor dem Rest!!
Leckerst!


----------



## Hummer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lumb ist genial!

@Franz
Ich schicke Dir mal nen Liter von meinem Badewasser, da haste ne prima Hummersoße! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## KirstenS (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Leckerer Fisch, kommt nach Leng gleich an zweiter Stelle bei mir.


----------



## Bernieh (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lumb ist wirklich lecker, ob als Auflauf (siehe z.B. folgendes Rezept http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43327 #6 , ganz phantastisch nur bei dickeren Filets ca. 10 min länger im Backofen lassen) oder gekocht mit Dillsauce.
Beim Filitieren ist nicht die Haut das Problem sondern die zähe, sich zum verklumpen neigende Schleimschicht. Wenn man also das Messer immer wieder sauber macht, bleibt es auch scharf. Aber es stimmt schon: Lumb filitieren ist keine schöne Arbeit. |uhoh:


----------



## chippog (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

ich lese hier immer trocken? was mache ich falsch? meine lumbfilets werden eigentlich nie trocken. ausserdem, kurz braten??? ich brate ihn kurz scharf an und lasse ihn dann auf ganz kleiner wärme mindestens zwanzig minuten garen. ausserdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass grosse lumbs, so ab zirka sieben kilo, falls ihr solche mal erwischt, ganz langsam aufgetaut werden müssen, da das fleisch sonst sehr faserig wird. kleine lumbfilets werden wie alle anderen fische so schnell wie möglich, am besten in warmem salzwasser (mit meeressalz) aufgetaut. lumb, da festeres fleisch, lässt sich hervorragend grillen!!! ob mit oder ohne marinade, obwohl, mit scheint ihn saftiger werden zu lassen, was ja wohl wichtig zu sein schein. auflauf mit lumb lasse ich grundsätzlich drei mal so lange in der röhre wie zumbeispiel mit dorsch... der wird weder trocken noch zerfällt ehr. ich habe mir auch mal den spass gemacht, lumbfilets grätenfrei aber mit haut zu braten ohne es zu verraten. die jungs, noch recht nüchtern und auch nicht zu müde, haben es gar nicht mal gemerkt und mir erst nicht geglaubt, konnten dann aber die haut zwischen pannade und fischfleisch erkennen. zäh??? habt ihr wirklich lumb gefangen? und sehr lecker fanden sie es auch! klar, beim filetieren empfielt es sich ganz besonders scharfe messer zu benutzen, da die kleinkleinen schuppen die klingen in nullkommanix stumpf machen. aber es lohnt sich, gelle! chippog, lumbfan!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Bei mir war heute wieder "Lumb-time" 

Ich habe die Filets schon heute morgen aus der Truhe genommen und bei Zimmertemperatur auftauen lassen. (Das Fleisch ist wirklich "weniger" fasrig)

Filets wie von chippog empfohlen zuerst scharf angebraten und dann bei niedriger Hitze ca 20 Minuten garen lassen (hat super geklappt - war viel saftiger als beim letzten mal )

dazu gabs: 
Kartoffeltaschen mit Spinat/Mozarella Füllung 
und eine Creme Fraiche Soße 

War echt sau lecker.. mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Bleibt zu sagen, haltet euch an cippogs Tipps.... sehr hilfreich ! #6


----------



## Seehaeschen (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Also, mir schmeckt er nicht besonders aber ich hab ja noch welchen in der Truhe u. werd mich dann mal an chippogs Ausführungen halten, vielleicht schmeckt er mir dann besser  #c 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Borgon (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Jo wenn ich Lumb brate wie andere Fische,sticht er hervor mit grobfaserigem,trockenem Fleisch.Zwar essbar aber gibt weitaus besseres.Habe ich dann wahrscheinlich auch immer falsch zubereitet,müsste ich mal probieren nach Chippog´s Beschreibung.Gulasch würde ich auch mal gerne mit Lumb versuchen,bin aber durchaus nicht unglücklich wenn sich gar kein Lumb für meinen Köder interessiert  |wavey:


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

was soll denn das sein?


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Hab leider auch noch keinen gefangen,´aber bald sicherlich und dann mache ich Meldung


----------



## ex-elbangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Bin leider auch noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen, muss aber echt lecker sein, wenn ich
das hier so lese.


Und hab selber auch noch keinen gefangen.


----------



## Anderson (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

@ex elbangler
Wenn ich im Juni aus Norge zurück bin und wir gemeinsam  mit  Boardie buddha am Rhein angeln gehen  #6 werde ich Dir ein zwei Filets vom Lumb mitbringen  :m .Dann kannst du mal versuchen wie lecker so ein Lumb -Filet ist.

Tschöö |wavey: 
Anderson


----------



## schlimpi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lump schmeckt lecker, besser als Seelachs ich meine Lumpen nehmen die Gewürze auch besser an! mfg schlimpi


----------



## kveitesucher (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Lumb macht sich schon gut in der Küche, wenn man mal einen erwischt der nicht voller Würmer steckt.

Kleiner Tipp zum Filetieren:

Ich steche bei Leng und Lumb ein scharfes und sehr starres Metzgermesser hinter dem Kopf ein und ziehe es mit der Klinge nach* aussen* erst an beiden Seiten der Rückenflosse lang bis zum Schwanz. Anschliessend vom Waidloch aus entlang der Afterflosse noch 2 Schnitte. Danach geht es mit dem Filetiermesser weiter wie bei jedem anderen Fisch auch. Die Messer halten dabei deutlich länger die Schärfe und mit ein bischen Übung gehts es auch schneller als man beim Lesen glaubt.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ex-elbangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

@ anderson

Das angebot nehm ich gern an.


----------



## Nauke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*



			
				kveitesucher schrieb:
			
		

> Lumb macht sich schon gut in der Küche, wenn man mal einen erwischt der nicht voller Würmer steckt.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp zum Filetieren:
> 
> ...



Also wie "Klinge nach außen" |kopfkrat 

steckt der Griff im Fisch ;+    |supergri


----------



## havkat (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Moin!

So ungern ich ihn filetiere, so gerne esse ich ihn.

Is für mich, in der Küche, voll ´ne 1!

An der Rute nicht unbedingt. 

Faserig, trocken? Nö!

Festes Fleisch, dass geschmaklich so´n büschen an Krebs oder Hummer erinnert.

Einer der besten Fische für Ragout oder sommerliche Grillorgien.

Wenn ich in Norg auf guten Lumbbestand treffe (nördlich des Kreises nicht ungewöhnlich ) wird ein Filetvorrat für den Rorbu und die Küche zu Haus "erangelt"........... und dann nix wie weg!


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

*Noch ein Tipp zum Filetieren vom Lumb !!!!!*

Ich nehme ein stabiles Teppichmesser (keine Kunststoffausführung) mit Hakenklinge und fahre damit oben und unten auf jeder Seite am Flossensaum entlang. Erst danach kommt ein Filetiermesser zum Einsatz. Die Methode ist sehr schnell und die Klingen sind auch nicht teuer und auch schnell gedreht bzw. gewechselt.

HeinDorsch


----------



## Kunze (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

Hallo Franz!

Ich hab ersteres angeklickt.

Mir schmeckt er gut.

Werden bei mir/ uns als Filet gebraten oder kommen in die Auflaufform.

Viele rümpfen die Nase, wenn ein Lumb aus den Tiefen emporkommt, aber ich 

kann das nicht so recht nachvollziehen.

Ab ner gewissen Größe machen se auch ganz schön Rabatz an der Angel.

Zum ersten Anritzen der widerspenstigen Haut nutze ich ein scharfes 

Finnenmesser.

Mein größer Lumb hatte 96cm und hat tierisch Spaß gemacht. #h


----------



## chippog (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie schmeckt euch Lumb ?*

kuck, soweit hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht... sauscharfes steifes messer, ob schlachter, teppich oder was auch immer, zum hautdurchtrennen!! recht habt ihr. fein, wenn dem ein oder anderen der lumb schmackhafter gemacht wird!!! zum grillen schneide ich dickere filets gerne in zirka zwei zentimeter dicke scheiben und mariniere diese über nacht mit marinaden frei schnautze, zum beispiel senf, zwiebeln und kräuterK; olivenöl, balsamicoessig knoblauch und kräuter; rotwein, olivenöl und ganzer grüner pfeffer und so weiter und so weiter, wie es euch gefällt. die marinade kann in der pfanne zu einer leckeren sosse verwandelt werden und die lumbscheiben werden so lange wie möglich, ohne zu braun zu werden, gegrillt und dann gegessen. natürlich können sie auch in der pfanne scharf angebraten werden um sie dann in der fertigen sosse noch mindestens eine viertel stunde garen zu lassen. beim filetieren schneide ich übrigens grundsätzlich die seitenliniengräten ganz weg, das heisst, bis fast hin zur schwanzflosse!! bei mehreren filets ist es leicht und von vorteil, gleichdicke filetteile in jeweils einem beutel zu sammeln, um später bei der zubereitung ein einheitlicheres garergebnis zu haben! ausserdem gilt für mich ehr, die dünnen filets lieber in den auflauf, die dicken ehr zum braten und grillen. ohne weiteres könnt ihr auch für so ein paar nette filetstränge in der dicke von schweinefilets das ein oder andere schweinefiletrezept abkupfern!!!!! lecker lumb oddä waas! chipp wünscht skitfiske und dann einen guten appetit! aus göteborg


----------

